# Brooklyn,Sunset park Loft 1



## k2rmx.rob (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm getting back into racing about 22 years lay off. I live in Brooklyn NY and the new loft will be on my roof. this is what i design so far.









If anyone has any info of local clubs in my area it would be great help, some of the old clubs that i knew are gone


----------



## k2rmx.rob (Sep 12, 2009)

Three of the local pigeon shop where i used to get feed, meds and other supplies are gone to. I see now that my job to raise my birds is not going to be easy.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk...Welcome my neighbor...I'm in the city that's attach to the main land and not surrounded by water, by #6 train here...There's alot of old timers who retires, moved out of NY and some just gave up...

Great design...You will have a lot of fun too once you're done with your loft...


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

Is Vinny"s on 3rd ave is open.


----------



## k2rmx.rob (Sep 12, 2009)

The original Vinny's moved about 8 yrs ago and stop selling pigeon supplies.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

are they any store that still birds?


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi people...I used to live in bklyn ...I know for a fact there"s a couple of bird shops left...down by coney island ave. and ave s....i think ...there"s one...if not jump on the b.q.e. head to maspeth queens...there's a couple more shops...I'm trying to get back in the game with some flights...I'm living now in Puerto Rico....it"s a little hard to get some nice flights out here...


----------



## k2rmx.rob (Sep 12, 2009)

hey Bacala, I used to fly pigeons out of 49th, st when i was younger i remember that you had pigeons to around their to if I'm correct.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

You might try the Pigeon Store in Lindenhurst on Long Island. They have all the supplies and food you'd need and I think they have auctions on Sunday mornings. Phone 631-226-9732


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

'Lindenhurst on Long Island' is that Jake's? i remember that plkace when i was a kid.


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

had my loft on the other side of blkyn...border of queens...back in the 80"s...man those were the day"s...big stocks...400...500 flights...rolling out...getting hit by every one...that's when you know if your birds are smart enough to come back home to the loft...sure miss those days...


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Your design looks great. I hope you get it done and get your birds. Can't wait for updates. min


----------

